# Aquos Haswing Caymen Trolling Motor - Experiences?



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

No experience but I'd stick with the big players just for repair issues. Those things break and need to get fixed. I'd be worried about getting spare parts etc...


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

I had one for about 15 months and it did just fine. Not issues or parts replaced in the time I owned it. Also, for a 12v 55lb thrust it seemed to move the boat better and ran better against stiff currents than my current 55lb Ipilot. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I was thinking hard about buying one of these vs the co-pilot minnkota. I got swayed by the anchor feature of the ipilot for a few hundred more. 

The amount of times i've spent more money because "it's just a little bit more expensive than the one i started looking at, and this is just a little bit more expensive than that."


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

I purchased that exact same motor/control/mount about 2 1/2 years ago for my Pathfinder 15T. I used it in saltwater and freshwater. The motor worked well and offered plenty of power. The remote control worked great and the motor was very responsive to the remote control. The only issue I had was that - when stowed- it looked like the motor might deploy as there was some "play" in the mechanism. I would move the collar down and strap a bungee around it for long road trips. In the end - I sold the motor for $250 and replaced it this winter with a MK Riptide iPilot 55lb. I decided that I wanted the Spotlock feature and Autopilot. Keep in mind the MK was three times as expensive as the Haswing. Overall- I think the Haswing was a pretty good motor for the money and I never had any issues. I would consider it a disposable motor- based on price and lack of service providers should you have an issue.


----------



## TexasSightcaster (Apr 4, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the input. If I could afford it, I would opt for the MK version of this motor. Seeing how I just dropped $8K on a skiff and I have a baby on the way, there’s literally no way the wife would approve the cost of the MK. This may be a good compromise until I can eventually upgrade. I just wasn’t sure about the longevity of these Haswings, but I’m optimistic based on the few folks who have experience with them.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

If you buy one- be sure to get an extra prop when you buy it. Given the lack of service- I wanted to make sure I had an extra prop on hand.


----------

